# The Tank (UPDATE)



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

24x24x31
4x55 power compact
Misting 3xday
Over flow recirculating water feature
Drip wall
Broms, Orchids, 6 kinds of moss, ferns, random plants
No frogs yet just playing with the plants for now.
Experimenting with ventilation and air circulation.















































Thoughts?


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*wow!*

that is awesome!!!!!!!! you achieved the look i've been going for for awhile! what ferns are those ont the sides/background?


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

That's really cool, I like how you have a mini cliff overhanging the water feature with water dripping into it. How many gallons is it? 

Mike


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks nice. How did you make the vine on the right side? where does the water outake come from? Looks like it goes through the cliff.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mehhh, its allllright. :roll: 


:lol: 

Amazing viv man. You did a great job. Can't wait to see it after grows in even more! Excellent work!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Love the tank! Can we get a fern list?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Humata tyermanii “Rabbits Foot” (new roots)
Button fern (weed)
Adantium raddianum (coming back)

N. June Night 
N. Green Apple x Fireball 
N. Fireball "Striated"
N. Hannibal Lector
N. “Tiger Cub”
N. ampullacea
Odd ball Vriesea
Guzmania racinae (not doing well, presume its too hot)

Ficus pumilia
Ficus “Oak Leaf” (coming back)

Cissus amazonica (growing slowly)

Rhodospatha - Narrow Leaf (weed)

Peperomia angulata (not doing well, got too dry then it wouldn’t come back)

Lapanthes tracheia (doing ok)
Cyclopogon lindleyanus (doing ok)
Trichosalpinx orbicularis (doing ok)
*Barbosella sp.
Pleurothallus sp. (x3)
Dryadella 
Dresslerella pilosissima (Eichenfels' x self)*


Fontinalis antipyretica ‘Willow Moss’ (not doing well)
Monosolenium tenerum ‘Pelia’ (not doing well)
Riccia fluitans (not doing well)
Taxiphyllum alternans ‘Taiwan Moss’
T. barbieri ‘Java Moss’
T. sp. ‘Spiky’
Vesicularia ferrieri ‘Weeping Moss’
Vesicularia montagne ‘Christmas Moss’

Philodendrum ‘Red’ (something)

Lilaopsis (died off in a day, now coming back slow)
Glossostigma elatenoides (died off, now coming back small and slow)

Going to try Lapanthes calodictyon, Racinae crispa, and Cissus discolor.

Antone, what Neo. is this?










Root over stream









The ferns were all bought from local nurseries in the indoor section.
I think the Viv would come out to 80 gallons but Im just going by comparisons of aquarium sizes in my head.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This...










...looks like Neo. Wee Willy. If you got it from me then it is.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Roberthvalera,
Both sets of vines are done with twisted rope "Sisal" covered with silicone then peat was pressed into that. There are some vines in the background that I did the same thing with except those are the irrigation tubes for the drip wall.
The tank has three bulkheads. One for the 4 irrigation tubes of the drip wall that branch to the right side cliff and back wall. One for the stream outlet, that I covered with a quarter of a coconut shell to deflect water down the stream, (pond liner with silcone peat mix). And one for the overflow underneath the water feature. 
The tank has a false bottom that has filter media around the drain to prevent clogging. It drains into a ten gallon resavoir that has the maxi jet for the stream and a GenX Water pump for the drip wall.

Thanks for the comments guys. Can you suggest any plants you think would go well in here?


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

what kind of lights are you using?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

AMAZING VIV Man!!!!!!


Please post more pix wen it grows in some more!


Todd


----------



## mattmcf (Sep 24, 2006)

wow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Beautiful viv, and very nice photos of the maturation process. How deep is that viv? or better yet, what kind of enclosure is it? Glass? Is it an aquarium, exoterra, custom made? Thanks.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Khamul1of9,
It is a custom viv. I use 3/4 inch oak ply, sealed it with some stuff called Vulcan and pondliner on top of that. Tree fern panal background. Glass top and removable front viewing window. 

Lessthantito,
The lights are Coralife Aqualite and LunarAqualite. The Lunar has two LED's on it but I dont use them these day. I stagger the actinic bulb to go off an hour later than the rest.

In all I am very happy with the set up. My only complaint is that the front glass stays fogged unless I turn on the vent in the back and that dries it out too much (still experimenting). 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful setup, nice job! John


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

*wow*

Great Viv! It looks awsome.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

very good setup :shock:


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Lapanthes calodictyon


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

talk about fully planted. geez!


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

What is the long bushy plant on the right?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> What is the long bushy plant on the right?


Lycopodium squarrosum.

I particularly like the Lepanthes calydictylon (spelling?). One of these days I will get one! How's it doing in there? Had any blooms?


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

NICE!

What is the fern in the middle of the floor?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Antone,
Lapanthes calodictyon's blooms are not important its the foliage that counts. They are doing very well and Im extremely happy with them. I dont' think I would notice if they bloomed they are so small.

Fishmommy,
If you mean the fern kinda off center to the left, thats just a common nursery Button fern. Its a weed.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

L. calodictyon BELOW and L. tanticulata ABOVE








Lapanthes pilosella
















The tank today


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow that is an awsome tank, it is growing out great.


Curt.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice. 

This photo is tricky. Both of the Lepanthes aren't the same species? They look a lot alike if not.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Well done.

What kind of bulb are you using? Not actinic?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

They are not the same species, but are VERY similar looking and are even found next to each other in the wild. They are both great viv orchids and so is L. pilosella, which also has cool markings on its leaves.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have Lepanthes jayandellii growing in a viv. So far so good. Lepanthes are awesome viv orchids. Pleurothallids in general are awesome viv orchids.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I also have L. jayandellii, just not in a viv yet. I got it because I thought it should work well in vivs. Antone, has your's flowered in the viv? I'd also have to agree with you about Pleurothallids. If you are going to get orchids for your viv you need to at least check out some Pleurothallids.

Btw - I really like your viv armed2teeth.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I mislabeled my post earlier, the tanticulata is the plant on top. In my opinion it doesn't hold a candle to the calodictyon due to the lesser amount of tasselation (~sp) and veining. tanticulata is also larger leafed. 

Stchupa,
The lighting is 4x55 including one actinic. I still would like more light though.

Thanks for the comments guys!

Jeff


----------

